# Komet #4 for the year started...



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is a couple in-progress pics of my 1/48 scale Testors/HAWK Me 163B, the airframe is built and already has its primer coat on, this morning I added some black pre-shading and also some highlighting with white paint. When these paints are 100% dry I will spray the model with a couple light coats of RLM 76 and much of the pre-shading will just barely be seen.

















Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

The pre-shading has now been covered up with the RLM 76, looks a little better now.

















Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Looking great already, and you're only about a quarter of the way through!


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

looks great. one day you are going to have post a pic of your mast armada of Luft. 
Medic


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man and Medic.

I just finished spraying on the RLM 82 uppersurface color and cleaned the airbrush, I am out of my usual Model Master enamel paint that I like to use so I had to use a tin of Xtracolor RLM 82 instead, the Xtracolor enamel paint is very good quality but it is a gloss paint and drys very slowly so I will have to wait at least a full day before I can handle the model again and spray on the RLM 81 brownviolet.

Medic,
I have about 50 to 70 finished models in my collection and don't have very much room to keep all of them so my older built models that are starting to look shabby are collected and stripped of any useful parts and destroyed.
Below are two pics of the last group of models that were scrapped, how many aircraft types can be identified here?:tongue:
















Notice on some of these models how some of the decals have started to turn brown and the RLM 76 turned into a dingy brownish color...this is the result of using the spray cans of Testors dullcoat as a sealer, over a number of years this stuff will ruin the finish of your models.

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Even this pile of discarded kits almost looks like one of your great dioramas. At first I thought it was 'Last Days of the Reich: Destruction on the Eastern front'.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

If all those models would have been the same scale I could have actually done a photoshoot of an aircraft graveyard with little effort.

Agentsmith


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

some of those I've seen photos of in history books.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Those pictures make me cry!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

No reason for sadness, these models needed to go and have or soon will have been replaced by better models.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

More in-progress pics of the Komet, I painted on the RLM 82 green last Friday and just a few minutes ago I sprayed on the other uppersurface color, RLM 81 brownviolet.
The RLM 82 was from the line of enamel paints from Xtracolor and is really good paint but dries very slowly, in these two pics you can see how the Komet looked just before the RLM 81 was sprayed on.

















I might have some new pics posted later today showing the model with the RLM 81 sprayed on.

Agentsmith


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks good so far!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much scooke123!

Here are two pics that show the RLM 81 that was sprayed early this morning.
The RLM 81 looks more gray than brown in these pics and thats because of the lighting conditions and also because the RLM is a dead flat color and the RLM 82 right next to it is a high gloss color. Once the final flat clear coat is sprayed on the colors should even out a bit and look more like they should.


















Next up for this model will be masking off the tip of the nose and spraying it red.

Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow.. it's the Year of the Komet!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Mike, if I would have had a 1/32 scale Komet to build I would build that one too, but no such luck. Maybe next year!

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

More in-progress pics, here you can see the clear gloss coat and decals have been added. Adding the gloss coat evened out the colors and they look like the intended shades now.









Below is a fine example of how well the mottling camouflage scheme works...even at this close range the model blends in with the background.









Agentsmith


----------

